# Has anyone tried Culturelle?



## mlcbutler (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi,I'm really interested in anyone's feedback who have tried Culturelle. You can't get it here in Australia yet, although I know I can purchase it over the Net. Not sure if the quality of the product could be affected during transportation (heat etc.)It's a probiotic which I've learnt about via various web sites and it seems to be a product that has worked for alot of people in The States.Alternatively, I'm considering another Probiotic treatment - Human Probiotic Infusion. This involves being infused with healthy donor human poop (







yes poop!), via daily enemas which is believed to eradicate the 'bad bacteria' and basically like an army come in and take back over the 'good, healthy flora' in the gut. It is a little controversial, but from what I've been told in my consultation has had an 80 - 90% cure rate. What are your thoughts?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I tried it a long time ago with no effect whatsoever (good or bad). I'm tempted to try Healthy Trinity by Natren based on a few good word-of-mouth recomendations.


----------

